

Sysinternals Live, debugging tools published via UNC and browser - thorax
http://blogs.technet.com/sysinternals/archive/2008/05/28/updates-process-explorer-v11-20-zoomit-v2-0-sigcheck-v1-53-handle-v3-4-and-introducing-sysinternals-live-beta.aspx

======
thorax
I've had the "fun" of having to do low-level hacking and troubleshooting on
PCs for portions of the last 15 years or so. If you've had to try to make
sense of Windows internals, you've almost certainly had to use one of
Sysinternals tools like Regmon, Filemon, Process Explorer, etc. The cool thing
now is that you can access this sort of stuff from a UNC like this:
\\\live.sysinternals.com\tools\<toolname>

e.g., \\\live.sysinternals.com\tools\Regmon.exe

